# Awwww poor pussy!!



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Lookie, isn't it right ugly!!!! Looking for a new home though its called Volder-cat cos it looks like 'he who must not be named'
Linkie to article.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Sorry, it's been printed in "the Daily Mail" therefore the photo has been 'doctored' and the cat misquoted. :lol: 

tony


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> Sorry, it's been printed in "the Daily Mail" therefore the photo has been 'doctored' and the cat misquoted. :lol:
> 
> tony


Erm ok. Still ugly though......the cat that is!


----------

